# Looking for....



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

... a 20 gallon high aquarium tank. Can't find it anywhere even in aquabid site. Petsmart, Petco? No dice. Any ideas?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe go bigger, like a 29 or 38. I have one of each, and they are pretty tall. Like if you wanted to keep angels in them. Mine are not for sale, just recommending the sizes for your consideration.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They used to be one of the most common sizes. Maybe they sold them all in the $1/gallon sale. Call around and ask if the'll order you one. Tanks are one of the few things that are usually better bought locally than online. If used is okay, checkout goodwill stores and craigslist. If you really must have a weird size tank, check out glasscages.com If you are near TN you can go pick up, but shipping tanks is always a challenge.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I have one, empty at the moment, likely too far to drive to pick it up though. Have you checked the manufacturers websites like glasscages? Someone should still have them available to order even if they aren't a common size any longer.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

BV77 - 

The reason I'm looking to upgrade to a 20 high is I don't have to buy a new stand. A 20 high is the same dimension (L x W) as a 10 gallon tank. I love the stand I have plus, it doesn't take too much room in my den. I don't have the space for a regular 29 gallon, let alone a 20 gallon tank. Thanks for other helpful suggestions in finding one. I will look into them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the 20 high has a bigger footprint that a 10 gallon..
20 high = 24 x 12 x 16...
10 gal = 20 x 10 x 12..
but you could use a 15 tall.but they are kind of hard to find.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I suppose I could put a piece of board atop of the stand to accommodate the 20 gallon high. Or... try and find a 20 Gallon Extra High which is the same dimension (20L x 10W) as a 10 gallon.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

the 20 gallon highs are commonly sold as kits.it took me about a year but i finally found out i have a 20 gallon high.and thanks loha for mentioning the measurements i think it was going to go unnoticed.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Heh - looks like I'm gonna have to keep an eye out on future $1 a gallon tank sales.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well Ice could you let me know when they are having that sale to?i am planning to grab four 10 gallon tanks for my room.if i do grab the four 10 gallons then i will be sleeping with 104 gallons of water,so i'll be sleeping with the fishes


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

A little fishy on another forum told me this.......December28 2014,through January 24 2015.


----------

